# DPP34 or LNB busted?



## isantoso (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi,

I had an installer schedulled to come on Sunday afternoon to fix my problem. I have 2 dishes to get 3 satellite (119, 110 and 65.1). There is no signal for 119. Last several day it lost signal fairly often. The weather was fine.

Switch test indicate connection is good but no signal. Looks to me that DPP34 for 119 satellite busted which i doubt since I get connection good status when doing the switch test or the LNB for 119 is busted.

Just want to confirmed so the installer won't BS me.

Thanks.


----------



## vinobabu (Mar 13, 2006)

isantoso said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had an installer schedulled to come on Sunday afternoon to fix my problem. I have 2 dishes to get 3 satellite (119, 110 and 65.1). There is no signal for 119. Last several day it lost signal fairly often. The weather was fine.
> 
> ...


I have the same setup and I have been losing 119 quite often for the last 2 weeks. Yesterday I lost both 110 and 119 when a minor storm passed through our area. I got both the sattelites back this morning. I use Dish 1000 to get 110 and 119 and Dish 500 for 61.5

I am not sure if this is a problem with the dish allignment or satellite itself. I am going to wait for a couple of days to see how it goes before I call the rep..


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

There is no DPP34 switch in existance.


----------



## isantoso (Mar 28, 2006)

I meant the switch for 3 sat - 4 receiver DP34? anyway... this evening I received L266 software update... and got back my 119 sat. again. 110 and 61.5 have signal strength of low 100s while 119 only low 60s. Is this normal? I may not cancel the service call with hope they can increase the signal strength for 119. The service call still in 90 days warranty anyway, so it cost me nothing.

Anyone has high/good strength for 110 and 119 at the same time?


----------



## The intimidator (Apr 14, 2006)

"Call" your signal on 119 should be in the hundreds. Either tree obstructing signal or not in proper alignment.


----------



## isantoso (Mar 28, 2006)

Update: After re-alignment, indeed all signal are in hundreds.


----------



## The intimidator (Apr 14, 2006)

Great!!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

vinobabu said:


> I use Dish 1000 to get 110 and 119


The Dish1000 should have been peaked on 119. What could be wrong:

1. Bad cable between DP34 and Twin
2. Incorrectly set up antenna
3. Bad (Evil?) Twin
4. Bad DP34

What I'd try if I could reach the dish or DP34: swap the 119 and 61.5 cables between the LNBs and the switch and see if 119 remains poor or if the poor signal moves to 61.5.


----------

